# one handed vs. two handed rods



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm starting to convince myself that i want to get into fly fishing for steelhead this season instead of using spinning gear like i have been. i know the basics of casting with a fly rod and have hooked a couple steelhead on it a few years ago when i went out with a friend but didn't land any and switched to my spinning rod. now that i want to give it another go i've begun the seemingly endless search for info about gear. my main question is if i should go with a spey rod or a traditional trout rod and what are the advantages of one over the other? i'm assuming i should get an 8wt but dont know what length or type of line either.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

First time with a bug rod go with a single hander no reason to jump on the 2 handed band wagon yet! 10' long 7wt for all of Ohio and all of PA but in NY on her larger tribs you may want to consider a 8wt even for MI! How much do you want to spend? Lets begin there first!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

If you end up settling on a 10' 7 wt, I have a scott A3 gathering dust that I don't fish (I'm just too in love with my 6 weight to ever put it down) that could use a good home. Also a sharkskin GPX taper 7 wt line that needs a home (it's even on a spool!) No reel though, it does double duty for the 8 weight. 

I agree that a single-hand rod is the way to go. Additionally, I think a 7 weight is all you will ever need for these fish unless you start hooking 15 lb brutes in Michigan or NY. If you don't intend to drive a long way and fish deep water from a boat, you're probably safe from those sharks and can fish the 7 to your heart's content. IMO, an 8 makes Ohio fish boring... they just don't have enough power to give you a real fight on a rod that strong, and there's no need for the casting power when you're only throwing a thingamabobber and a nymph rig.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks guys, i'm looking to spend about 2-250 on the entire outfit, i'm not ready to start getting crazy yet...i've spent enough money this summer on my bass gear. i've been looking at the st. croix rio santo that comes in 9' 6 or 8wt and maybe a low end orvis, if the site can keep the one i want in stock.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I have used a sage 1650 for every steelhead I have ever caught, and that thing is a work horse. They ste only 100 each new, and the drag is smooth enough to do what you need it to. I also like the ross fly rise, but it seems more fragile than the sage. It is lighter though. I personally wouldn't have an orvis, but that is mostly preference other than the fact that their drag systems in the low end reels are crap.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jgrdispatch (Oct 3, 2011)

steelheader007 said:


> First time with a bug rod go with a single hander no reason to jump on the 2 handed band wagon yet! 10' long 7wt for all of Ohio and all of PA but in NY on her larger tribs you may want to consider a 8wt even for MI! How much do you want to spend? Lets begin there first!




Good advice. This was the exact same rig that Don from DFishinfool had me use when I fished with him a few years ago.

I am looking to get on the 2 handed bandwagon though, but not for steelhead, I want to start hitting some Ohio River striper and fish some of these big water tribs. Plus, it looks cool.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

jgrdispatch said:


> Good advice. This was the exact same rig that Don from DFishinfool had me use when I fished with him a few years ago.
> 
> I am looking to get on the 2 handed bandwagon though, but not for steelhead, I want to start hitting some Ohio River striper and fish some of these big water tribs. Plus, it looks cool.


In that case I can't help but praise the some or other Grey's reel I used on king salmon all weekend. I had the drag down HARD, like it was on the verge of cutting my hands when I pulled on it, but it stayed smooth and fished great. 

Ah, there it is, Grey's G-tec. Granted I was using it on a 10 weight for 20 lb kings, but a smaller version would do fine. It had a little more heft to it than most, but that'd be preferable on a 2-hander. That's the cheapest machined reel I've ever seen, too. Durable, good enough looking, and cheaper than a Ross CLA. What more can ya ask? lol.

It beat these guys. 









Downside: they're like 180, and an even somewhat decent 2 hander rod is going to cost you 300 (though the cpx I'm drooling over is 350), and 2 handers are expensive


----------

